# c'est quoi un ipod ??



## Grug (13 Décembre 2002)

je veux dire, bien sur j'ai lu et vu ce qu'il savait faire, c'est un truc entre un disque dur (cher) et un walkman , mais je n'ai jamais vu un walkman suciter autant d'enthousiasme...

il ne lit pas de video, y'a pas d'entrée son, des fonctions adresses, contact qd mm hyper limitées, un ecran noir et blanc pas plus grand que la casio de mon bac...

il me semble qu' un petit palm+un baladeur minidisque sont plus complet, pratique et moins cher.

alors je pose la question : pourquoi tant d'amour, keske j'ai loupé.


----------



## Le Gognol (13 Décembre 2002)

'

Trouve le moyen d'en tester un, le voir, le toucher, le manipuler quelques minutes et peut être vas tu commencer à comprendre. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+


----------



## Crüniac (13 Décembre 2002)

C'est tellement bien qu'il n'y a pas de mot pour l'expliquer
Je l'ai depuis presque trois mois et j'utilise tous les jours, j'en ai même fait acheté un à deux personnes de mon entourage (pcistes) ils ont craqué sans réfléchir


----------



## WebOliver (13 Décembre 2002)

Et moi... je n'en ai jamais tenu un dans la main... j'en ai pas vraiment l'utilité... Et pourtant, j'attends la prochaine révision pour en acheter un.


----------



## benR (13 Décembre 2002)

JE ne peux que me joindre au concert de louange...
j'ai un 10 Go depuis 6 mois, et c'est énorme !!!!

ce qu'il y a d'incroyable, c'est que ce qu'il fait, aucun autre appareil ne le fait mieux, globalement. Bien sûr comme tu le dis il fait peu de choses. mais, couplé à iTunes, il n'y a rien de mieux pour gérer ses mp3 (playlists intelligentes, notes...)
je ne pensais pas utiliser les fonctions calendrier et adresses, mais comme elles sont présentes, je m'en sers !
(mon palm arrive bientôt, donc je vais sans doute les abandonner, mais elles m'ont rendu service plusieurs fois)

pour la taille d'un paquet de cigarette, tu as un DD et un lecteur mp3 qui remplit qq fonctions annexes.
facile à utiliser, un réel plaisir !

pour moi, c'est le meilleur produit de la gamme Apple


----------



## huexley (13 Décembre 2002)

Si tu arrives a me trouver un palm qui arrive a stocker Ghost Recon, Medal of Honor et un millier de MP3 tu me fais signe


----------



## macinside (13 Décembre 2002)

j'ai un ipod 5 Go depuis apple expo avec une télécommande, c'est le pied ! dans les transports j'écoute ma musique, quand je suis au boulot je branche sur le G3 et diffuse de la musique via itunes et il me permet aussi de sauvegardé plein de fichier, le seul vrai problème qui se pose le matin c'est quel musique écouté ? ben oui c'est dur de choisir entre 40 albums


----------



## CoolCoCo (14 Décembre 2002)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> *le seul vrai problème qui se pose le matin c'est quel musique écouté ? ben oui c'est dur de choisir entre 40 albums
> 
> 
> 
> ...



D'ou l'utilité de mettre le mode Aléatoire sur les morceaux...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je l'adore trop ce ipod!!!! c'est trop de la bonne, c'est vrai qu'il est cher, mais franchement il vaut la peine!


----------



## Grug (14 Décembre 2002)

et quelqu'un a essayé le modéle ARCHOs ? (moins cher, ecran couleur, qui gre la video )


----------



## sylko (16 Décembre 2002)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> * et quelqu'un a essayé le modéle ARCHOs ? (moins cher, ecran couleur, qui gre la video )    *



Plus d'une année après en avoir acheté un, j'en rachète un 2e (20 Gb)

J'en ai fait vendre une quinzaine autour de moi et la série continue...

Peut-être que l'Archos est moins cher, a un écran couleur et que tu peux voir des petits films dessus.

L'iPod se synchronise sans problème avec iTunes. Archos, aucune idée...
Quel usage peut bien avoir un écran couleur pour écouter de la musique?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et je ne vois pas le plaisir de visionner des vidéos sur un écran microscopique.

Avec Audio Hijack, j'enregistre le flux de certaines émissions de la Radio suisse romande diffusées en format Real! Je les transforme en MP3. Les place dans iTunes et je les écoute quand je veux et où je veux.
Et avec  StreamripperX j'enregistre des perles latino qui passe sur des radios sud-americaines  .
Si elles me plaisent, je commande les CD sur le net ou chez mon disquaire.
J'aime la musique, j'aime Apple et j'adore mon iPod.


----------



## Onra (17 Décembre 2002)

Tout pareil, l'iPod est sûrement le meilleur produit Apple du moment. Trop cool comme look, trop génial pour transporter toutes ses musiques.

Dernier truc que j'ai fait avec : j'ai installé OS 9 dessus et je boot sans pbm. Trop fort non ?


----------



## brome (18 Décembre 2002)

Sur mon 20 Go, j'ai plus de 250 albums, presque toute ma discotheque. Je peux acceder a n'importe quelle chanson en 5 secondes de manipulation, et ce grace a un menu tres bien fait. De plus, j'ai MacOS X 10.1 installe dessus et bootable, au cas ou...

Je m'en sers aussi bien chez moi comme jukebox branche sur ma chaine hifi ou sur iTunes que dans ma voiture sur l'autoradio ou en nomade a pied, en roller ou a velo avec un casque.

Pourquoi l'iPod est mieux que n'importe quel Archos ? Parce que l'Archos est beaucoup plus gros et plus lourd. De plus il chauffe beaucoup, car il accede beaucoup plus souvent au disque dur que l'iPod. Quant aux taux de transfert mac &lt;-&gt; iPod, ils sont assez bluffants.

Et puis surtout, l'iPod donne une impression de finition incomparable avec le reste des balladeurs MP3.


----------



## 406 (18 Décembre 2002)

pareil pour moi. pour emmener des fichiers (dèrnière mise à jour jag ou autre) pris par l'adsl au boulot et les amener chez moi ou il n'y a qu'un accés bas débit. ca evite de se trimbaler le ti. par contre, combien a t'il de ram de stockage pour aller le moins possible sur le dur ? on dirait 8 meg env


----------



## RV (18 Décembre 2002)

j'ai un 20 Go depuis peu j'en suis content (si je fais abstraction de la compression MP3, mais c'est une autre histoire)
de plus  l'ipod tu peux l'utiliser comme miroir, pas l'archos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



plus sérieusement, je ne regrtte pas mon achat


----------



## iSimon (20 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr />* 
de plus  l'ipod tu peux l'utiliser comme miroir, pas l'archos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*<hr /></blockquote>
Tu as réussis à me convaincre, se sera mon cadeau de noël 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Un mirroir qui fait en même temps lecteur de mp3 !!! le pied


----------



## Olive94 (6 Mai 2003)

Soir' a tous 

Excusez ma question bete, mais je suis a deux doigts d'acheter un archos (je precise que je n'utilise pas OSX mais OS 9 pour le moment - jusqu'a l'achat de ma nouvelle machine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), et je me renseigne aussi sur l'Ipod 

Qu 'est ce que c'est que le mode miroir sur l'IPod ?

Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## diabolosof (6 Mai 2003)

c'est quoi un miroir ?
? riorim nu iouq tse'c


----------



## Olive94 (6 Mai 2003)

Pfff misere j'ai mal lu miroir et pas mode ou fonction miroir

Désolé pour ce post inutile.

Quoiqu'il en soit, je me demandais si les nouveaux Ipods fonctionne en USB 1 sur les PC (vu que Apple les certifie fonctionner en USB 2 ?)

Ca m'arrangerait bien


----------



## jpmiss (7 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par CoolCoCo:</font><hr /> * 

D'ou l'utilité de mettre le mode Aléatoire sur les morceaux...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




* 

[/QUOTE]

Absolument! En voiture avec le kit de connexion a l'autoradio tu te fais une méga compil de plus de 850 morceaux avec seulement un 5 GO! Tu peux tailler la route avec ca...


----------



## nicolasXman (7 Mai 2003)

un tuner FM RDS.

Nan, j'déconne.


----------

